# In Damaskus ertrinkt man in der Geschichte und ihren Superlativen.



## iblira zuja

saludos compañeros:

en la frase "In Damaskus ertrinkt man in der Geschichte und ihren *Superlativen*." 

cómo traduciríais *Superlativen*
"En Damasco uno se ahoga en la historia y en sus *demasías/excesos/abusos*." ?

por el contexto, tratándose de una novela que narra la vida bajo el régimen sirio, *abusos* sería una buena opción, pero quizás sea más fiel al original *excesos*,
¿qué os parece?


----------



## Tonerl

iblira zuja said:


> cómo traduciríais *Superlativen*



En Damasco uno se ahoga en la historia 
y por qué no simplemente: *en sus superlativos  
*
Saludos


----------



## iblira zuja

Tonerl said:


> y por qué no simplemente: *en sus superlativos  *



¡porque esta frase no tendría ningún sentido en español!

*superlativo*
1. adj. Muy grande o desmesurado.

2. adj. Gram. Que denota grado superlativo.

*3. m. Gram. Adjetivo o adverbio en grado superlativo. *

---------> esta tercera acepción es el único significado (literal) como sustantivo.

En la frase alemana, el sentido es figurado.


----------



## anahiseri

iblira zuja said:


> ¡porque esta frase no tendría ningún sentido en español!



Pues no tiene menos sentido que en alemán.
Y en alemán no tiene connotación negativa, por eso no me gusta *demasías/excesos/abusos*."


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Concurro con anahiseri. No tiene connotación negativa ninguna. Implica que ahí hay/había/hubo por ejemplo "la ciudad más antigua del mundo", "el templo más grande", "los mosaicos más preciosos", "la batalla más feroz" -> superlativos.

Saludos,
Susana


----------



## iblira zuja

gracias a las dos.


----------

